

Pandora Shares Down Sharply; Threatened By Songza? - tucson
http://www.forbes.com/sites/ericsavitz/2012/06/12/pandora-shares-down-sharply-threatened-by-songza/

======
peskydonut
I really enjoyed using Songza between it's intermittent outages. The concept
is well executed, the UX is polished, but performance-wise it just doesn't
seem ready for prime-time. In fact I got to this page by googling 'Songza
down'. :-(

------
pedalpete
a bit of perspective for those thinking Songza came out of nowhere and stole
Pandora's thunder.

Songza was created in 2007 by Aza Raskin and Scott Robbin. It was a music
search service back when that was a popular meme. It was bought by Amie Street
in '08.

for more <http://www.crunchbase.com/company/songza>

